# Crashed yesterday= Possible write off



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

The day you dread happened yesterday, Andy and our 10 year old went 12 miles up the road to pick up the van for going away this weekend. 

Going along dual carriageway and the car in front just stopped , as he got closer he realised she wasn't moving and took evasive action, caught her back corner as he swung around her and ripped all trimmings one side of the van off. 

It just caught where the main cab and accommodation section meets and took a chunk out of the corner, luckily didn't damage the water tank just inside, then tore along the side and remove all trim dented garage door and left a crack in the base of it so it will need removing. 

As you can imagine he is very upset and shaken and cross with himself for not spotting the car earlier, the little girl was really upset as any 10 year old would be as it was right down her side of the van. 

The driver admitted they heard a bang and the engine just stopped, according to police it didn't really matter as it would be Andy's fault anyway as he was behind. :roll: 

Friend who has been in automotive industry for years came and looked and said he thought they would right it off. 

Will see what today brings. 

Mandy


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Oh dear Mandy,

So sorry for you all. Glad that everyone is ok though.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh Dear I am so sorry to hear your news. its one of those "please take me back 30 seconds lord" isnt it. 

Theres nothing to say that can ease the regret you probally feel other than thank god no one was injured.

It may be worthwhile trying to make sure it wasnt done on purpose as there is evidence that a few people do this just to get compo but thats not to sat this happened to you but worth bearing in mind.

I hope it works out for you.
Take care

Phill


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

So sorry for you, and of course the other motorist who will no doubt be going through similar concerns

It may not seem like it right now, but the matter will eventually get resolved, and you will undoubtedly get the van repaired or replaced

At the risk of offending van manufacturers, I doubt that much love, care, pride and devotion go into them, and it is only a bit of metal and plastic that was damaged

Whereas our maker puts all that love, care, pride and devotion in to overflowing.
Your loved ones, and others were not harmed, so thank God for that; they can never be replaced

You will be back on the road in due course, with the memory of this receding

O


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh no Mandy. I can just imagine how you are feeling right now, cos I know just how we would feel.

Thankfully no one was hurt, keep us informed and I am thinking of you.

Nette


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't worry it won't stop me, lots of carpet tape and sheeting we will still be on the rally in Lincolnshire this weekend. 

The cab section had no damage all all , it was all in the body. 

The driver of the other car was a young girl and passenger was her mum, they were both lovely and in alot of shock. Don't think it would hit them properly till they got home. 

The police were great and kind to all involved I think they could see just what happened and felt sorry for Andy as they could see themselves in his position. 

Insurance company is ringing back today, no idea what happens next , have heard they will make us an offer for alot less than a new van would cost us and then when we refuse will offer a payment for us to sort the repair ourselves as we could have it fixed without removing the entire panel whereas they could not. 

We have no idea just the automotive friend who seem to have had lots of experience in this field. 

Fingers crossed we can sort it before 1st weekend of December or we could look a bit of a mess in Germany, (still won't stop me going though)   

Thanks everyone
Mandy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh I didn't know there was a rally in Lincs this weekend ? where is it ?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

It is with S. Lincs da, Great Hale , park on hard standing in village hall carpark and full use of gorgeous village hall all weekend. No EHU, usual water and waste available. 

We go to Xmas party there and 5 days over New Year , best time we have had over New Year when we went last year. 

They are a great bunch of people of a real mix of ages that all get on.  

Mandy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Although a sad post , I thank the OP for showing us the true British spirit.
Its bu99erd but we will carry on.

Great stuff.

Hope you get sorted soon.

Dave p


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi when my daughters car was written off by a drunk driver(it was parked out side her house and 4 others) it took the insurance company an age to agree to any thing.She wasnt even offered a loan car till 3 weeks after.
So sorry that it happened must have been a shock for your daughter,after my other daughters car was hit side on my a holiday maker my 5 year old granson was not at all keen to get back in the car. 
Hope it all gets sorted out enjoy your wekend.lin.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

What a pity the driver of the car that stopped didn't have the presence of mind to switch her hazard warning lights on to warn other drivers. 


SD


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your accident.

Hopefully everything will go smoothly. I had a small accident about a month ago in my motorhome and have so far been very impressed with the insurance company Sureterm. 

The claim was logged all fine and due to it being a motorhome they had no approved repairer. The solution was for me to ring my dealer and arrange for them to do an estimate.

This was done over e-mail and pictures in the end as I could see extent of the damage and their experience confirmed it.

I had to send the insurance company a fax of my driving licence, both parts - to check I had one i guess and that I haven't lied about points.

I had to send a mileage declaration too as it is insured for limited miles.

The dealer sent the estimate to the insurance company, this totals £6000 (the hab door is £1000 alone).

The insurance company then sent an assesor out due to the high value of the claim who checked it and agreed the damage, then he spoke to the dealer to haggle prices.

The assesor then approved the claim and the parts are on order from Italy. Now a bit of a wait, some parts will arrive before others. The habitation door as mentioned with the cost is not a stock item and is made to order at the factory when they have a few of them to make. 

I will pay the excess direct to the dealer when the repairs are complete and I am happy.

It is going smoothly so far and everyone has done the right thing so far. With it being a motorhome I have needed to do some arranging myself compared to when a car is damaged and they are a lot easier to repair at a standard garage.

Ours is still useable but we aren't at the moment due to hassles with going through the front doors all the time and some internal trim issues with the staircase due to the accident.

Good look

Ben


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

A pic of the van 

Thanks for all the messages of support .


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Bloody Hell, thats a real bit of bad luck. looks like you have had a tickle from a Messerschmitt. 

Lets hope there is a good outcome to this incident. 

It's strange, all my near misses come in my motorhome and never in my car. From ladders laid in the middle of the motorway to idiots flying round corners on my side of the road... to bluming apples falling off trees and hitting the windscreen at 50 mph. 

"Keep Buggering on", as our most famous ever Politician used to say. I hope it all gets sorted.

Freddiebooks


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that Mandy, It is really upsetting when anything like that happens.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Accident*

Sorry to hear of your accident but the main thing is that no one was injured. In the grand scheme of life the van made of wood and metal can be repaired or replaced. I know it is easy to say, and motorhomes are a lot more personal than that.

Russell


----------



## magga (Oct 21, 2010)

it is usually a very tedious procedure but at least everyone is ok, good luck and i am sorry to hear this.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

SpeedyDux said:


> What a pity the driver of the car that stopped didn't have the presence of mind to switch her hazard warning lights on to warn other drivers.
> 
> SD


That was my conclusion , and its going to be my defence !!

No brake lights to indicate slowing down .

No hazards lights

And failed to pull over to side of road .

I didnt stand a chance really

but no doubt i will get the blame lol


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

justlooking said:


> That was my conclusion , and its going to be my defence !!
> 
> No brake lights to indicate slowing down .
> 
> ...


It is not such an open and closed case today if you run into the back of somebody, If she admits that there was no indication whatsoever that she was stopping and she just stopped you may be lucky, Give your insurance company all details and let them fight it out.

4 years ago a friend of mine was having trouble with a certain individual, He was an ex boyfriend of my friends daughter, If they saw him out he would speed up to pass them then slow right down and if they went to overtake he would swing out and all that sort of stuff, One day he pulled in front then just braked really hard and my friend ran into the back of him, He got out of car really cocky and said ah well bang goes your no claims, The incident was witnessed by another driver and he gave his details to the Police a day after the incident, My friend used him as a witness and guess what, My friend got all his losses and the vehicle repaired off the idiot in front.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

What a horrible experience for everyone. The insurance company will no doubt sort it all out but you still have to deal with all the paperwork and assessments and so on. A Frenchman ran into us last week, entirely his fault, but we have to prove that in order to be able to reclaim our excess. Very difficult to prove something when no-one who witnessed it stopped.
Hope your excess isn't too large, and that the outcome is ok for you,
lala


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear about this Mandy and Andy and glad everyones ok.

Get that bodge tape out and keep on keeping on.

Heres hoping for a favourable outcome from the insurers for you.

Pete


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune, a couple of yrs ago the same thing happend to my sister. She refused to except any liability what so ever. the out come was she went to court and said here ability to brake in time was taken from her as the car just stopped dead, no indication was given she won her case.
( i apologise over my typing)
pete


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Your poor van  
Sorry it's happened to you, but I must say I commend your attitude.

Hope it all works out as best it can.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

mandyandandy said:


> The day you dread happened yesterday, Andy and our 10 year old went 12 miles up the road to pick up the van for going away this weekend.
> 
> Friend who has been in automotive industry for years came and looked and said he thought they would right it off.
> 
> ...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, easily done. Good luck getting it sorted, keep us posted on that please, Alan.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Mandy,

I'm really sorry to read of your misfortune with the van, I'd just be thankful no one was badly hurt.

Please keep us posted as to how you get on and best of luck with it.

Ian


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

It's difficult to add more than others have said, other than to say sorry for your loss. Ultimately, if you've gone into the back of someone it's going to be difficult to prove anything other than it's your own fault. However, all of us know that coaxing 3-4 tonnes of motorhome to a stop just isn't the same as stopping a modern car.

Ultimately, you're insured and that's what insurance is for....to cover those times when we did everything we could but just couldn't stop the worst case happening. Don't beat yourselves up, just work out whether it's better to repair your van or get a replacement : and give your little girl a big hug.

Paul


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*accident*

Sorry to see the damaged van, happened to me a few years back following a car around a large roundabout in Poole with no other traffic on the roundabout the lady driver of the car I was following decided to stop dead to let a van come out on to the roundabout in front of her, I had no chance to stop or take avoiding action as it was so unexpected, bloody hell there was nothing else about but she decided to do an emergency stop with the resulting wallop up the bum from a 26ton truck.............then to my amazement she sped off  
Chris


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi again, 

Well rang the insurance the day it happened by the time they had got the details they wanted the other insurance company (part of same company) that they tried to put me through to had all gone home. They let me sit for 15 mins on hold before coming back to tell me, so said they would get them to ring me yesterday, nothing. Rang when we got home but again they had gone home so will try again this morning. 

We are away every weekend in December and I doubt they will have all the parts for repair by then if we are getting repairs done , but they can have it for all of Jan and Feb as little one is on a school course every weekend those months. Just hope it doesn't take any longer than that. 

When parked on the drive the ugly side is facing away from us so at least I can pretend all is ok, till I go to get in my passenger seat  

Thanks for your help and we could indeed be pm'ing some of you over the next month for guidance as neither of us have much idea on this sort of thing. 

I am only on MHF first thing every day and that could be changing soon as I got a new job yesterday and refresher course starting today. Andy is Justlooking as you will have worked out due to the picture so will keep me up to date on any advice given. 

Thanks again
Mandy

Little one is much better but daddy is suddenly a hero and she can't stop mothering him and leaving notes on his pillow telling him how brave he is, bless


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck with the repair, make sure it's a good solid one though, as the area will now be very weak.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Mandy, very sorry to hear about your accident. Glad no one was hurt. Hope you get it all sorted very soon.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Glad its all being sorted and everyone ok.

As a point of interest for insurance claims, who are you insured with? Sounds like they are ok so far.
Chris


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I felt sad reading this thread - it's our worst nightmare isn't it. I hope things work out well for you and that Andy and your son get over their shock.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

That is very painful, so easily done.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mandy,
Last April I was involved in a collision in our motorome,the insurance co.( Saga) were very good and allowed me to decide which repairer to use.

From recommendation I went to Motorhomes Coachcraft of Luton,they specialize in motorhome and caravan repairs.They dealt with the ins.co.giving a quote and sending photos of the damage.

As the van needed a new side I thought that it might be a writeoff,
but Saga agreed to the repair .

Motorhome Coachcraft did a brilliant job ,they even had to spray the graphics on as they could not be bought.

Our van is 12 years old but one side now looks as good as new  

If you would like any more information PM me and will give you my mobile no.

Terry.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

mandyandandy said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Well rang the insurance the day it happened by the time they had got the details they wanted the other insurance company (part of same company) that they tried to put me through to had all gone home. They let me sit for 15 mins on hold before coming back to tell me, so said they would get them to ring me yesterday, nothing. Rang when we got home but again they had gone home so will try again this morn
> 
> ...


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

It may be prudent to get your vehicle estimated for repair now,so you can do any sums in the event of having to make decisions.

Tony A.[/quote]

I agree,thats a very sensible suggestion from Tony.

Terry.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Any update?Hope things are progressing OK.
Terry.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

Nothing concrete to report back yet 

Visited a Local body shop to get a quote and he wanted me to get another so he could compare to it , 

To be fair , he normally does cars and vans and didnt really have a clue what he was looking at . 

We sent photos to Coachcraft i think it is and he looked at them and said he really needs to see the van in the person as the damage is quite extensive ,

We have dealt with him before and he did an excellent job , plus he is the Approved listed by the Insurance company 

As to whose at fault nothing has been decided yet , but im waiting for the axe to fall on my head as they have said it wasn't there fault , and the police report says im the fault vehicle as i hit them .


No doubt Mandy will fill you in with the bits ive missed in the morning


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

chrisgog said:


> Glad its all being sorted and everyone ok.
> 
> As a point of interest for insurance claims, who are you insured with? Sounds like they are ok so far.
> Chris


we thought is was Safeguard , but it turned out the it was with Allianz

Or they are the underwriters or something like that,


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Nothing much to add except to say that it seems that Peter Ayles (coachcraft) is excellent to work with and has said our time scales of having it finished by the end of February is very realistic. 

He has a contact that can get hold of parts near to him so it shouldn't take as long as we thought waiting for them. 

He is coming over later this week to have a look at it, and the insurance people are sending their inspectors also this week. 

Apparently they then get in contact with Peter (because he is on their approved list), compare notes and prices and then the job is sorted. We are hoping that as it states we get some sort of transport in exchange when he has it in for repair that they honour this. Normally we wouldn't need it but as today I am starting work and Andy has to take daughter to hospital we would be stuck. 

Will wait and see what they both say and hopefully have some news by the end of the week.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We have used Peter Ayles at Gibraltar Farm several times for damp treatment on our old CI. He and his team are excellent and very widely respected in the trade. There are very few dealers who have not used him at some time. He also has a very good relationship with Andrew at Auto Trail.
He has access to CI parts through Amber Leisure, who have a service department in Luton, about two miles from him.
If he says he can fix it then he can. He has some photos on his website, but better still is his rogues gallery in his office.
Gerry


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I am sorry Mandy to hear of the problems, I too damaged mine the same day 28th and the same place but on the drivers side by hitting a boat mooring post, it is in Chelston Motorhomes having other work done and an estimate for the damage I done and as it was my fault I am so angry with myslef I am sure I have some knowlege of how Andy is feeling. Mine looks like it could run upto a few thousand pounds as the body shop man said it was not a £500 repair which I thought it might be


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

I wouldn't like to even try to estimate ours, sorry to hear about yours, I wonder who the 3rd one was.  

Problem with ours is there are so many places that took the impact not by huge amount but all will need replacing, like the hole in the side panel, the garage door frame, not to mention the garage door itself and the full length of trim. 

Still we will wait and see, nice to know that others have had good things to say about Peter Ayles, gives you a bit more hope that I will be able to look at it again without cringing  

Good luck with yours, let us know what it estimates, it may take the sting out of ours. 

Mandy


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Only just caught up with this and wanted to say sorry it happened and glad it's on its way to being sorted!


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

mandyandandy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wouldn't like to even try to estimate ours, sorry to hear about yours, I wonder who the 3rd one was.
> 
> ...


Mandy I just got my quote £1900 without parts :twisted: :evil:  :x and mine I think is not nearly as bad as yours


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just a quick update, Peter has been and taken pictures and notes of items needed, just waiting now for his quote. 

Assessor came yesterday from Safeguard/Alienz , had a good look around and took loads of pictures of the van. 

Asked if we had quotes from anyone and told him about Peter and the fact he was on their approved list. His comment was that was ok but Peter was expensive, did want to point out that that was probably because he did a proper job and not bodge it but didn't want to upset the gentleman   

Will have to wait and see what they both come up with and if they can agree. At least Peter agreed that January would be a good time to plan for so we can still get away for every weekend in December as planned. 

Only thing that didn't work was one back light and Andy managed to fix that yesterday. 

Mandy


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am really sorry to hear of your accident, and hope everything works out well for you both.

Tony A.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Had a call from Peter Ayles yesterday and it appears insurance company have approved his estimate and with our approval he can go ahead and order all parts and begin repair in January (our choice). 

Should we have copies of the quotes from either Peter or the insurance, not seen or heard anything in that way. Would be interested to see them and how much they differed. 

Do they keep this sort of things to themselves, if so how are we supposed to know if everything has been done?

Does the insurance company come and check his work once he as finished?

thanks
Mandy


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> Should we have copies of the quotes from either Peter or the insurance, not seen or heard anything in that way. Would be interested to see them and how much they differed.
> 
> Mandy


Rarely do you see the estimate, If you did, would only list the Labour and paint content, Parts would be stated as " at makers RRP" but no values



mandyandandy said:


> Do they keep this sort of things to themselves, if so how are we supposed to know if everything has been done?


You should be given a satisfaction note to sign, upon completion of the repairs, If all OK, he will include this, with his final invoice to the insurance company,, Only very occasionally, will the insurance company re inspect the vehicle, even less so, if its an approved repairer

Hope it all works out OK


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Got a letter from the other parties solicitor yesterday stating she was slowing down because of other traffic in front of her :twisted: why lie , she already told the police that she had broken down and the police had already told us it would be classed as our fault. 

I rang Alienz to explain and ask if they wanted a copy, he wasn't bothered at all by the letter and said ohh that's ok they make things up like that if it means the same ending anyway, they just put the most plausible things and probably never even spoke to the lady in question as they just wanted her excess paying back, which he assures me they were going to do anyway. Told him I couldn't work in his business if that's how things were done on a daily basis. 

Also found out from him that their estimation for the work done was around £7, 500 which I am guessing Peter Ayles has said he can do. 

We had a quote from a place near to us just for a comparison for them, it was £19,500 :lol: :lol: :lol: honestly it was. But he was replacing the entire side panel and garage door which he said was very expensive door was about as much as a side. There is no wonder they write these vans off if that's what replacements cost for them. 

Will have to wait and see what the outcome is like in January now. 

Mandy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the update, we all hope it proceeds well and that you will be back doing what you enjoy as soon as possible.

You are very right about lies and insurance - our daughter ran into the back of a car which stopped without warning but only cused VERY minor damage to both......

The other driver later claimed their car was a complete write off and that both she and her mother had suffered whiplash.....

Fortunately the garage at which they had stopped to swap details had TV surveillance which showed one occupant only, and only a small bump so my daughters insurance company reported the other woman as a potential fraud and did NOT pay out for the other car. :lol: 

That was a time when lies did not help! 

Even though my daughter was behind, they also discovered there were no brake light bulbs in the other car (hence no warning) as our daughter's insurance company asked to inspect the damage, so the woman was then spoken to by the police for have an unroadworthy car on the road - resulting in points on her licence and no insurance pay out! :lol: :lol: 

My daughter was very relieved but still lost NCD due to the costs of investigating the claim. But at least her insurance company did listen and then seek information.

Dave


----------

